# My Biggest Haul Yet! *Pic Heavy*



## fash10nista (Aug 19, 2006)

I swear my MAC addiction is getting out of control but I LOVE IT!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I went on a MAC rampage over the last 2 weeks so I've got a wonderful assortment here. The items came from Nordtrom, eBay, the wonderful gals here on Specktra and my local MAC counter....

Enjoy!

Complete Haul





Palettes









From the Patternmaker collection: Beige lip palette and Cool Eyes palette





Pigments/Residue Jars





Eyeshadows

From the Technacolor collection: Slip Pink and Zeal





From top Left: Samoa Silk, Sushi Flower, Falling Star, Soba and Cranberry





 with Glaze Petit Gloss (Sweetie Cakes)

Lipglass/Lipstick

front: Touch, Sophisto (both from B2M), back: Coffee Shop, Half & Half, Oversexed, Plus Luxe and Full for You





Not Pictured: Subculture lippencil


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 19, 2006)

woohooooo!! what a haul! what a haul!! enjoy u'r goodies!!


----------



## eckof (Aug 19, 2006)

Mac is driving us CRA-ZY! Nice haul!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 20, 2006)

what is that palette w/ the four big pans and 4 little pans?


----------



## Luxurious (Aug 20, 2006)

great stuff. i love your haul


----------



## fash10nista (Aug 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *queenofdisaster* 
_what is that palette w/ the four big pans and 4 little pans?_

 
Not really sure since the gal I bought it from had it listed as Facex8 only (label says that only too)...It would take a little research, if interested...


----------



## User34 (Aug 23, 2006)

cool.. great haul! enjoy =)


----------



## aziza (Aug 23, 2006)

Dayum!!! That's A LOT of MAC!


----------



## toby1 (Aug 23, 2006)

It's a Face palette from a several years back before MAC switched to the smaller rectangular palettes
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fash10nista* 
_Not really sure since the gal I bought it from had it listed as Facex8 only (label says that only too)...It would take a little research, if interested..._


----------



## rnsmelody (Aug 24, 2006)

hey nordies sell you empty pigment jars?? how did you get them.. i want them!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 24, 2006)

WOW! thats awesome


----------



## Eemaan (Aug 24, 2006)

i love the face 8, where did you get it/seller?


----------



## LineausBH58 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Hello*






 :teehee: DROOLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:teehee:


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 24, 2006)

W 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 W! 
Fantastic haul! You are totally out of control. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



​


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow.  I don't even have words.


----------



## fash10nista (Sep 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rnsmelody* 
_hey nordies sell you empty pigment jars?? how did you get them.. i want them!_

 
no, not Nordstrom...I got them from a great gal here on Specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...her SN is stefunnie...


----------



## fash10nista (Sep 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Philosopher* 
_i love the face 8, where did you get it/seller?_

 
I got it from marcita, she's awesome!


----------



## fash10nista (Sep 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohhhhhthehorror* 
_Wow.  I don't even have words._

 







 ...I don't either....When I looked at it in it's entirety, I was like...


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 1, 2006)

Where did you get the palette w/the two different size openings?  Is it sold empty?
 :ilike:


----------



## fash10nista (Sep 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 
_Where did you get the palette w/the two different size openings?  Is it sold empty?
 :ilike:_

 
I got it from a fellow Specktratite named marcita. According to toby1, it was the way the face palettes were before they became the smaller, rectangular ones...So, I don't think it sold empty. HTH


----------



## emmy (Sep 4, 2006)

Sad thing is, that haul is bigger than my whole make up collection!

Granted, I don't have much because on the average day, I don't have much time to put on makeup so I don't buy too much of it, just the essentials, but still. Nice haul.


----------



## emmy (Sep 4, 2006)

Sad thing is, that haul is bigger than my whole make up collection!

Granted, I don't have much because on the average day, I don't have much time to put on makeup so I don't buy too much of it, just the essentials, but still. Nice haul.


----------



## misstwiggwinkle (Sep 4, 2006)

Wow, lots and lots of pretty colours you got there


----------

